# Dashboard wiring



## Pony-Express (Apr 1, 2004)

ok, I have this problem. I bought a used 98 Altima back in feb '04. And then later found out the dealer rigged the dashboard to not show that the SES light stayed on. It was rigged to the oil light, so as soon as oil pressure came up, both lights went out, and all looks good...untill.... Until his handy work shorts out and now that I removed the rigging neither light turns on when I turn the key on. this wouldn't be all that bad except that my car will fail NY inspection if the SES light does not glow for a few seconds when you start the car!!! I took apart the gage cluster and found one wire trace melted the plastic a little, but is still good. I think it may have burned somewhere else, maybe in the computer, but have no idea where that is to check. Does anyonwe have schematics for the car, or where I can look. I dread to see what this will cost at a dealer, rates in NY are $75per hr and up!! 

Also what does a new/used computer cost, where can I get one, and where is it located in the car?

thanks
John


----------



## Pony-Express (Apr 1, 2004)

*98 Altima ECU*

Hello,

Where is the ECU hidden on a 98 Altima?

Thanks 
John


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Pony-Express said:


> Hello,
> 
> Where is the ECU hidden on a 98 Altima?
> 
> ...


behind your radio in the center console. pop the plastic guard on the drivers side by the gas pedal and its the silver metal box.


----------



## Pony-Express (Apr 1, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> behind your radio in the center console. pop the plastic guard on the drivers side by the gas pedal and its the silver metal box.



Thanks, I check it out once the rain stops.

John


----------

